# Really terrible horror movie recommendations



## Rmania (Jul 6, 2016)

I enjoy watching terrible horror movies, the ones that are so bad, sound so ridiculous that they are pure genius.

I mean movies like Plan 9 from Outer Space, The Wasp Woman, The Killer Shrews, Snakes on a Train, Killer Condom etc, they are a guilty pleasure from time to time. 

So I throw this question out there, can any of you recommend some really terrible horror movies or B-horror movies? There is no restriction on the date it was released


----------



## Storok (Jul 6, 2016)

Tokyo Gore police... Oh wait this is not horror... It is just really bad that you think it s horror


----------



## Rmania (Jul 6, 2016)

Storok said:


> Tokyo Gore police... Oh wait this is not horror... It is just really bad that you think it s horror


hahaha i've seen that one


----------



## Storok (Jul 6, 2016)

Rmania said:


> hahaha i've seen that one


then you have seen 2545 liters of fake blood... and a man shooting people with his... 10/10 Best moie ever


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 6, 2016)

Rmania said:


> hahaha i've seen that one


How I survived a zombie holocaust


----------



## Rmania (Jul 6, 2016)

Hair_Everywhere said:


> How I survived a zombie holocaust


I had visions of "Stag Night of the Dead" all over again


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 6, 2016)

Rmania said:


> I had visions of "Stag Night of the Dead" all over again


U saw it?


----------



## Rmania (Jul 6, 2016)

Hair_Everywhere said:


> U saw it?


I haven't seen the one you recommended (which i have noted, thank you) but i watched a quick trailer and it made me think of Stag Night of the Dead again


----------



## Peacewalker (Jul 10, 2016)

Blood Freak, a guy become a serial-killer and a chicken


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 10, 2016)

Ohhhhhhh boy do I have a list of them.

Werewolf (1996): I mean, we're furries! Ya gotta like werewolves! Unless said werewolf was riffed on in Mystery Science Theater 3000. This one has incredibly faked fighting (half the punches don't actually hit), a horrible werewolf design (It looks like (coughs) Oozaru from Dragonball Evolution (pukes)), and to top it all off, acting worse than the Twilight saga!
Zaat (1971): Ohhhhhhh boy. This one......this one is interesting. Unless you actually pay attention to the monologue at the start, you're NEVER going to find out what the hell a Zaat is. On top of it, the story just doesn't go anywhere. I mean, the bad guy swims around......polluting impossibly deep rivers in Florida, but that's it. There's no point to what happens, and when the story actually gets going, you can't care because it's all pointless. Oh, also IHE did a review of this one.
Cool Cat Saves the Kids (2015): It's simultaneously one of the greatest and worst horror movies out there. I just.....no explanation.
Soultaker (1990): This movie's basic moral is "Charlie Sheen is GOLD compared to his uncle." Oh, and also there's some plot sh!t or something with angels and taking souls of people who are going to die by using plastic glow rings, and the whole plot is based around coincidence. But hey! At least the plot actually goes somewhere in this one.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 10, 2016)

My school's grad video.  Rich christian kids are fucking horrifying.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 11, 2016)

Norm of the North.
Not a classic horror movie, but the horror comes from the vomit inducing visuals and story line. If you value cartoon movies about animals then do not watch! DX


----------

